# EO through what filter?



## Sublime2012 (May 12, 2011)

Will it pass safely through a Millipore vacuum filter?  Also, and more importantly, will it pass through a Polycap 36as capsule filter without problems?  I'm on the fence about whether to add this to the mix.  Pros...decreased pain at injection site...cons...I don't know yet.


----------



## cutright (May 12, 2011)

The cons would be rubber contamination EO has been linked to breaking down the rubber stopper in the vial...will it happen? Who knows but it will go through your filter...play around with it see what u think


----------



## Sublime2012 (May 13, 2011)

Thanks.  Is this a valid concern or just speculation?  Where did you get this info?  Not questioning you...I just like to look into things.  Even a remote possibility of this happening makes me shy away from using it.


----------



## brundel (May 13, 2011)

Used PVDF


----------



## brundel (May 13, 2011)

PVDF Filter Membranes

PVDF membranes are hydrophilic for wide chemical compatibilities, including a resistance to higher temperatures (up to 150°Celsius). Approved for filtering multiple food products, this membrane provides low extractable levels. This membrane may require the usage of mechanical pumps, but is able of sustaining far higher degrees of acidity, and can filter viscous fluids. This membrane is as durable as Nylon and also tolerates very high vacuum rates. However, PVDF has a slower flow rate than Nylon, especially when filtering more viscous fluids.


----------



## brundel (May 13, 2011)

NYLON Filter Membranes

Nylon membranes are extremely durable membranes that allow for more viscous fluids, oils, and even solvents to be filtered through the membrane. Hydrophilic and excellent at removing particulates and bacteria. Superior thermal capabilities, and has a much higher tolerance to solvents than a PES filter. Extremely high vacuum capacity. This membrane is the best combination of durability and speed, especially when filtering higher viscosity fluids. Ideally suited for multiple laboratory filtering needs.


----------



## brundel (May 13, 2011)

PES Filter Membranes

It's asymmetrical pore structure allows for very high flow rates, in addition the polyethersulfone membranes have the benefit of having low protein binding characteristics. Hydrophilic, and able to withstand higher temperatures, PES filters have a wide range of laboratory uses. However, does not withstand high pressures for filtration when filtering more viscous fluids. May not filter especially viscous fluids at all. Solvents mixed with other liquids or oils may work, but acidity of the mixture must be very minimal or it will damage the pore structure of the membrane. Ideally suited for rapid filtration of aqueous or less viscous fluids with low solvent concentrations.


----------



## brundel (May 13, 2011)

PES is useless for our needs.


----------



## keith1569 (May 13, 2011)

brundel said:


> PES is useless for our needs.




When you filter normal oil do you use NYLON or PVDF?  Say with just ba, bb and hormone in it.


----------



## Sublime2012 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks Brundel but you might have saved yourself some time by just posting the link to RLS where all that info is...ha!    I do appreciate your thoroughness however.

Keith, I don't think it matters...PVDF or nylon.  Both will do the job.

Anyone else want to chime in regarding rubber stopper erosion with EO?


----------



## brundel (May 14, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> When you filter normal oil do you use NYLON or PVDF?  Say with just ba, bb and hormone in it.



I always use PVDF


----------



## brundel (May 14, 2011)

Sublime2012 said:


> Thanks Brundel but you might have saved yourself some time by just posting the link to RLS where all that info is...ha!    I do appreciate your thoroughness however.
> 
> Keith, I don't think it matters...PVDF or nylon.  Both will do the job.
> 
> Anyone else want to chime in regarding rubber stopper erosion with EO?



Its nice to have the info available here in the thread.
I always hear people talking about rubber stopper erosion and I do believe it can happen with certain stoppers like the garbage ones AP has on their vials, however, I have used and am now using EO cyp and none of the stoppers appear to be damaged in any way.


----------



## keith1569 (May 14, 2011)

I to have always used PVDF filters is what i was curious.

thanks,

Keith


----------



## cutright (May 15, 2011)

I have never seen rubber erosion from EO but it's brought up a lot so I'd say it's a possibility. But like brundel pointed out it's probably the cheap ass vials that happens too


----------

